# Car Clock?



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi

I was given this clock by a guy who told me it was from a flying boat he used to fly after the war. I think it looks more like a car clock but wonder if any one out there has heard of this type of clock in a plane.

Regards

Simon


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Whatever it was, it would make a lovely desk clock with the face turned through 180 degrees. I have an eight day clock which is going to get that treatment when I get a round tuit! Does anyone have a spare round tuit please?

Mike


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi mike

I had the same idea but the lugs have a spacing that will not let me rotate 180 degrees. I have to stand on my head to read it.

Simon


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

looks very nice i like it.

bowie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got this car watch recently

*"Services" **Despatch Rider `German Made` (by Thiel Bros. Thuringia). *

*Circa late 1920s/early 1930s?*










I intend sometime to have a stand made for so I can put it on a shelf, maybe you could do the same with yours


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of the old travel alarms were mounted like this:-
​









Mike
​


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It is a standard SMITHS PW type movement, the S SMITH & SON signature dates the watch as pre SMITHS group. The binnacle type mounting would indeed be suitable to be mounted low down on an instrument panel as a general timepiece rather than as any kind of precision flying instrument, you would then be able to read it at a glance. :yes:

Maybe a metalwork project for someone who could duplicate the mounting 180 deg out to present it as a desk clock? Or a good woodworker like Haggis could produce some kind of a reversed sloping block in his lovely stripey woods that would allow the original binnacle to present as it should do ? :lol:

The S SMITH and SON signature is reasonably rare and worth preserving

:weed:

TSA


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

mel said:


> It is a standard SMITHS PW type movement, the S SMITH & SON signature dates the watch as pre SMITHS group. The binnacle type mounting would indeed be suitable to be mounted low down on an instrument panel as a general timepiece rather than as any kind of precision flying instrument, you would then be able to read it at a glance. :yes:
> 
> Maybe a metalwork project for someone who could duplicate the mounting 180 deg out to present it as a desk clock? Or a good woodworker like Haggis could produce some kind of a reversed sloping block in his lovely stripey woods that would allow the original binnacle to present as it should do ? :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mell

I am on the lookout for a nice block to mount it on.

All the best

Simon

I also got a nice mig clock from the same guy


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Flying boats were built here on the Isle of Wight, so there may be an ex-Saunders-Roe engineer who know a bit more. Might be useful to know the clock's actual application, IF used in flying boats???..

Mike


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi mike

I live in the new forest and often take my children to the aviation museum in Southampton . They have a fantastic flying boat in the hall. Next time I'm in the plane I must look in the cockpit.

Simon


----------

